# Riverwide Stringer on Fraser



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry about your paddle and ducky, glad you made it out to post. Sounds nasty


----------



## Lilalta (Jun 9, 2013)

As of 6/10 I guess the strainer is gone. Still looking for my ducky though.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

Dane,we saw your ducky today still wrapped around the strainer,but probably a half mile below where you lost it.It's on river left,and about 10 ft. off shore.It will probably move if we get another spike.Sorry we couldn't get it for you!


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey I'm off all day tomorrow (Wed.) and want to get on the Fraser. I'll bring a big enough boat to haul out the ducky if we can get it. Anyone interested?

303-91two-966seven


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

Jennifer,I'm not sure what kind of boat you have,but you can't get anything bigger than a ducky down there.We were in kayaks,and there are FU rocks everywhere.It's running about 300 cfs,and dropping again.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Yep, gauge is f-ed up. We didn't see the ducky or any problematic wood yesterday.


----------

